# The Price Of Llama Wool Yarn



## Belly Acre

I have a person who is wanting me to sell her llama wool yarn that I process and spin myself but I have no idea of what to charge? Is it sold by ounce or by length? I really don't want to sell myself short as I really don't have a lot of time to do all this work and would like some compensation for all the work I have to do.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.
Emily


----------



## carellama

I sell my 2 ply llama yarn for nothing less than $5.00 an ounce. I got some from a lady one time that had dyed it. However, I really like the earthly natural tones myself and surprisingly sell all I can spin at town festivals and church bazaars and word of mouth. It is fun!!!! I also sell raw fleece. It is dusty and some vegetable matter but only the good part for $2.00 to $3.00 per pound depending on the quality and amount of guard hair. I am doing this because I have quite a bit left from last year and spring is around the corner.


----------



## Shep

Hi Emily,

Try looking at a good yarn store and see what llama yarn sell for. Here in the PNW some handpainted wools (obviously not handspun though) go for up to $32 per skein. Other alpaca skeins go for about $15 - $20 per skein undyed.

Right now I'm spinning someone else's alpaca on commission. I'm charging $9/hr and figured out that the average skein (2 oz approx) will be about $13. That's with carding on a drum carder and spinning. To compensate for washing the fleece, plying and then setting the twist, I'll probably charge her about $15/ skein.

Hope this helps

Shep


----------



## Belly Acre

Thanks for your replies. I'm not sure what I will charge. This kind woman has given me a few things that I inquired about so right now I am "bartering" the value. But hadn't really considered what the true value of my yarn might be. Like you Carellama I have quite a bit of the wool kicking around and spinning it is a joy, but spring is right around the corner! 6 more llamas to shear and fleaces to process.
Thanks Again,
Emily


----------

